# "21st Century Toys"



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

I, too, have seen the models by "21st Century Toys". I purchase one for my son but I haven't opened it yet (the Macchi 202, it's a gift). Has anyone worked on one yet? How is the quality? They seem very reasonably priced for a 1/32 scale kit.

tom


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Try here for a review of their 109 kit:
http://www.hyperscale.com/reviews/kits/21cent22103reviewbg_1.htm


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I'm working on it now...Nice kit but was designed to be a toy not a model, screws together and they provide plugs for the screw holes.DO NOT USE regular plastic model cement as it will not bond the plastic together,its not styrene.MUST USE SUPER GLUE!!! Nicely Detailed and comes with a great prepainted pilot figure.I like it! well worth the 10 bucks


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm working on 2 Macchis and 4 Zeros right now (Walmart had them for $7...)

I use an MEK based liquid cement, and the parts bonded just fine. The Macchi is the simpler of the two, but it still makes a nice looking kit from the dry fit I did. The Zero has some great detailing... not as extensive as the Tamiya kit, but they were definitely taking notes from there...

By the way, If anyone needs cockpit decals for either of these birds, I whipped up a set in Photoshop.


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

James Henderson said:


> Try here for a review of their 109 kit:
> http://www.hyperscale.com/reviews/kits/21cent22103reviewbg_1.htm


Thanks for the review link. My wife picked up the same kit from Wally World today. Wouldn't let me look in it, though, says it's for my boy. Dang!

to(m)


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

omnimodel said:


> I'm working on 2 Macchis and 4 Zeros right now (Walmart had them for $7...)
> 
> I use an MEK based liquid cement, and the parts bonded just fine. The Macchi is the simpler of the two, but it still makes a nice looking kit from the dry fit I did. The Zero has some great detailing... not as extensive as the Tamiya kit, but they were definitely taking notes from there...
> 
> By the way, If anyone needs cockpit decals for either of these birds, I whipped up a set in Photoshop.


I'd love a set of those cockpit details!!! the macci seems to be lacking in that dept...at least where the instrument panel is concerned. :wave:


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

They had the Stuka and Corsair at our local Mega-Lo-Mart.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

The-Nightsky said:


> I'd love a set of those cockpit details!!! the macci seems to be lacking in that dept...at least where the instrument panel is concerned. :wave:


I just need a couple of days to scale them down (I did them at 1200 dpi, so the file is about 180 megs right now...)

PM me your email address and I can send them once they are compressed.

Glad to hear the Stuka and Corsair are out. I wanted to do an inflight diorama with a Corsair and a Zero


----------

